# Not enough resources for Excel, even with a new workbook.



## tedless (Sep 12, 2006)

Howdy, kinda new here. Anyway, I've got a doozy I can't seem to figure out. We just installed dual-monitors and now Excel is coming up saying "Not enough resources to display completely." It does this even when Excel is just started, with the blank, new workbook. There doesn't seem to be any screen real-estate issues since there's now double the screenspace. Any thoughts or ideas to try would be greatly appreciated.

-Ted


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

How much RAM have you got?
How much Virtual memory have you got set?


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

What's the specs on your system?


----------



## tedless (Sep 12, 2006)

It's a dell GX 620, 1GB of RAM (2.5GB paging file static), 3Ghz P4, 80GB HDD, ATI Radeon X600, running Windows XP SP2. Thanks for the attention 

-Ted


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

I have seen this before and it is something obscure, does it still do it if you remove the second monitor?


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

Could be a power problem, check the rating of your PSU. If its below 300 watts it could be the problem. I had a 250 watts PSU and got this error when I tried to connect too many things. Just a thought but worth a look.


----------



## tedless (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been pullin' my hair out with this and still have no solution. It still does it with the second monitor removed from the system. Setting it to only calculate manually does not fix it. I doubt it would be a power supply issue, I'm pretty sure this machine has a 400W in it, and if it was lack of power it'd show in random restarts/freezes. Thank you for the replies though. Any other thoughts?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

tedless, this is an extract from a web Article by WinMag.
Quote

There are many, many utilities, both free and low-cost, that purport to fix memory leaks caused by other applications. I've been trying a pile of them for the last couple weeks, and in Part Two of this column I'll tell you how these optimizers work, what they actually do, and whether they're worthwhile or not.

Meanwhile, you can begin tracking your own System Memory use to see if you're experiencing resource leaks. You can use the Microsoft procedure, above; or, if you want to get really serious about tracking System Resources, there's an even better way:

It's a very simple utility called Resource Meter. It may already be installed on your system in Start/Programs/Accessories/System Tools. (If it's not there, you easily can install it by clicking to Start/Settings/Control Panel and then clicking on the Add/Remove Programs applet. Within the applet, choose Windows Setup; scroll to System Tools and then click on Details. Select System Resource Meter and click on OK. Depending on how your system is set up, you may need to insert your Windows CD; if so, you'll be prompted at the right time.)

When you run the Resource Meter, you'll see three bar charts: System Resources, User Resources and GDI Resources. In this case "System Resources" is really shorthand for either the User or GDI resources, whichever is lower: The overall "System Resource" bar simply shows you whichever resource pool (User or GDI) is lowest at any given moment.

If you minimize the Resource Meter, it installs itself in your System Tray, by the clock: It becomes a tiny bar graph that shows you available System Resources (again, this is simply the lower or either User or GDI resources) in near real-time. If you want more detail, you can hover your mouse over the tiny bar-chart icon, or click on the icon to open the full-sized chart display.

I created a shortcut to the Resource Meter (C:\WINDOWS\ Rsrcmtr.exe ) and dragged the shortcut to my Startup folder: C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp . This way, the Resource Meter runs every time Windows starts.


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

It really does sound like a memory leak issue..

Just wondering if this was occuring before the dual monitor setups?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

It is key to know whether this was happening before, whether it happens with a single monitor, and (if possible) does it happen on another PC?

In one case that I found it was due to "an incorect reference to a 
dynamic name range".

In another, ""Not enough resources to display completely" is usually curable by 
changing worksheet zoom factors to 100%."

And, I don't "think" this message is in relation to the traditional memory resources, but rather Excel internal resources.


----------



## tedless (Sep 12, 2006)

Alright, so the problem didn't appear immediately after the monitors were installed and doesn't go away after 1 is removed, so I doubt it's related to that. Also, I can uninstall, delete the Office folders in the various profiles/program files, liberal restarts and reinstall and it still persists. I can try logging into administrator instead of the user account and it occurs there. It's also started occuring on a Dell D600 laptop. Is it possibly a macro that got installed or addon, and if so, is there a way to look and see what macros/addons are installed/loaded (I looked but didn't see much in the way of that.) I agree I think it's Excel specific resources and not just generic memory, the system resources monitor shows nothing terribly exciting. Processor hovering at 1-3% and the PF usage at 315/1500MB. I can always reformat/reinstall OS but would much prefer it didn't come to that. I have one friend who's seen this problem but it just sorta went away after a while for him. Anyway, thanks for the replies, any idea how to check/fix for the "incorrect reference to a dynamic name" thing?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

These are the startup switches for Excel.

I would suggest trying

1. /s or /safemode to see if startup files are involved
and
2. /regserver to force it to re-register itself


----------

